# Greensmaster 1600 Drum Issues



## JoeyMitchell (Oct 25, 2020)

Looking for advice: I have a 2014 Greensmaster 1600 and something happend yesterday while cutting. It felt like a drag and pull to the left started occurring. Could it be something in the drum bent? If you look at the left and right drum, the gap at the top is much wider than the gap on the bottom. I can pry it back and it appears to correct some but I don't want to do that too much and break something. Could it be the drums are locking up at contact at the bottom? Thanks in advance for any help! All belts are intact.


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

Check the drum bearings. Part # 4 in the diagram.


----------



## JoeyMitchell (Oct 25, 2020)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## JoeyMitchell (Oct 25, 2020)

Finally got it apart and the spindle, part #2 broke off right at the face plate. Can you buy the whole bundle or do I have to buy all the parts? The broken piece of the spindle and all the bearings are stuck in the housing (part #8).


----------



## JoeyMitchell (Oct 25, 2020)

Posting if it'll help anyone else in the future (didn't really see much on how to do this anywhere). When I started to take it apart, the drum just fell out. I had to buy parts 2 through 7 above, build the hub and the reattach drum to each end of the hub. Because it's a perfect fit putting back on, you will need to have at least one gear side off to reattach. It's impossible to attach if drum, extension and gear are all as one piece. Thanks for the advice all!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the update. This may be one of the first drum issues I've seen on a Toro.


----------



## JoeyMitchell (Oct 25, 2020)

It must have been left outside before I bought it. The hub shouldn't look that bad for a 2014.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

It's probably from being dropped off a transport at the course, that's how mine happened. I stayed in touch with the course mechanic as he thought it was just a bad bearing. Glad you figured it out - did you level the drum to bedbar?


----------



## JoeyMitchell (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes, thanks! A project I hoped would only take a couple of hours turned into an all day fix ha!


----------

